# Cube Explorer for Mac OS X



## SMP (May 11, 2015)

I recently made Cube Explorer work for Mac OS X, here's the link if anyone needs/wants it.

I basically took Cube Explorer (Windows version, HTM) and used Wine to patch it.

Warning: the file is quite large (about 600 MB), so make sure you have enough space to run it.

Proof: 

Download: CubeExplorerHTM2.dmg

NOTE: I don't own Cube Explorer, I just wanted to make it easier for Mac users to use it.

EDIT: I don't know if this works for 10.8 or lower, so if it doesn't work, sorry.


----------



## okayama (May 11, 2015)

Nice! It works for me! 
Would it be possible to copy & paste? I want to paste some scramble to the field "Enter Maneuver" or
copy the solution of CE to somewhere.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 11, 2015)

Runs pretty well!

Cube Explorer runs just fine in Wine, but this is certainly easier to use on a new computer than installing Wine + CubeExplorer separately.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 11, 2015)

okayama said:


> Would it be possible to copy & paste? I want to paste some scramble to the field "Enter Maneuver" or
> copy the solution of CE to somewhere.



Use Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V (instead of Cmd-C and Cmd-V).


----------



## okayama (May 11, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> okayama said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be possible to copy & paste? I want to paste some scramble to the field "Enter Maneuver" or
> ...


Thanks, Ctrl-V works fine. 
But I couldn't copy the solution displayed in the left window, because I couldn't highlight the text...


----------



## dboeren (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks so much for this. Now I just need to learn how to use Cube Explorer


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 18, 2015)

It doesn't work for me (on Lion). I get a message box saying:


```
Winetricks cannot be opened because of a problem.

Check with the developer to make sure Winetricks works with this version of Mac OS X. You may need to reinstall the application. Be sure to install any available updates for the application and Mac OS X.

Click Report to see more detailed information and send a report to Apple.
```


----------



## dboeren (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm on OSX 10.9.5 for reference.


----------



## Isaac VM (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry for the bump but the link is dead, any alternatives?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 18, 2017)

Isaac VM said:


> Sorry for the bump but the link is dead, any alternatives?



Wine should still be able to run the Cube Explorer executable.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 18, 2017)

Isaac VM said:


> Sorry for the bump but the link is dead, any alternatives?



Here you go


----------



## ruwix (Feb 18, 2017)

Do you know this online cube solver: https://rubiks-cube-solver.com/
I think it's using the same Kociemba algorithm.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 18, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Here you go


ok I've been looking for this for so long, thanks


----------



## Herbert Kociemba (Mar 23, 2017)

okayama said:


> Thanks, Ctrl-V works fine.
> But I couldn't copy the solution displayed in the left window, because I couldn't highlight the text...



Late but hopefully not too late:
Right-click the cube near the solution. From the popup menu you can select "Copy Solver to Clipboard"


----------



## okayama (Mar 28, 2017)

Herbert Kociemba said:


> Late but hopefully not too late:
> Right-click the cube near the solution. From the popup menu you can select "Copy Solver to Clipboard"


Wow, thanks for your reply. It works!


----------



## Russell Bilinski (Feb 4, 2018)

When I try to open it bounces but then just stops. Did it crash?


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 6, 2018)

ruwix said:


> Do you know this online cube solver: https://rubiks-cube-solver.com/
> I think it's using the same Kociemba algorithm.



This solver is good for beginners , but it is of no use to fast solvers, who want handpicked , and fast executable algorithms, 
that aspect of algorithm generation is only satisfied by cube explorer, and ksolve+ to some extent.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 21, 2019)

Sorry for the bump! Cube Explorer has stopped working on my Mac - I open it, and it closes right away. I tried re-downloading and installing it, but that didn't work. Is this a problem with the latest version of Mac? Should I just switch to something like ksolve?


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 13, 2020)

Is it still broken?
I use 10.11.6 El Capitan. Do you think, it can work?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

Can it generate algs with Slice/Wide moves?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Is it still broken?
> I use 10.11.6 El Capitan. Do you think, it can work?


It's broken due to Apple stopping support for 32-bit applications, which Cube Explorer is. I don't know if El Capitan still works with it, though. I use VMWare so I can simulate Windows 10 on my Mac to make algorithms 



ProStar said:


> Can it generate algs with Slice/Wide moves?


Slice moves yes, wide moves no. It was recently updated to work better with slice moves, too.


----------



## Montu2346 (Jun 10, 2021)

It DOesnt Work


----------

